# Übersicht über die neuen Features in EJB 3.1



## Thomas Darimont (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.theserverside.com/tt/articles/article.tss?l=NewFeaturesEJB31

Gruß Tom


----------

